# Cost for new ESB connection (rural)



## ipxl (12 Oct 2006)

I've just received the quote for our ESB connection to supply
electricity to our new house (currently being built in Mayo).

I've requested enhanced supply (16kVA max ... ) since the
GS Heat pump will put an initial load of approx 4.5kW.
I've also requested night rate electricity meter.

The amount quoted was 2.5kEuro inclusive of the 13.5% vat.

Is this within the range of costs to be expected ?

What have others paid for similar at rural locations?




~ipl


----------



## PaddyH (12 Oct 2006)

I paid around €1300 including VAT for a connection in rural area in Kerry - the line was passing by the site so all they had to do was stand 1 pole on the site - I'm ticked the box for 2 electric showers and have the night rate meter as well


----------



## turtle77 (12 Oct 2006)

Hey,
I'm looking to build soon.
Actually have ESB lines running across the site.
So I rang the ESB in July about it; when I did they also said the connection was 1300 euro...but that this was being raised to 1700 after August.
I presume that this is a nationwide charge....1700euro


----------



## Carebear (12 Oct 2006)

I' building in Meath and my esb connection was 1300.00, I also choose the night time tarriff as I'm having geotherm too. They were out yesterday and put up the pole for us, we have to dig a trench now from pole to house and contact esb when this is done.


----------



## ipxl (12 Oct 2006)

Did any of you order enhanced supply .. ie 16kVA as opposed to
standard 12kVA ?

CareBear .. you are going for a heatpump. Which manufacturer/supplier ?
Dunstar told me that for our 16kW pump we really should request
the enhanced supply. I believe it is a line voltage quality issue. 
If we didn't go for this it seems the heat pump would potentially
noticeably result in lights dimming as it switched on and it could
even affect adjacent properties.

I'd suspect the breakdown of the charge is something like 1.7k
plus somewhere between 400-600Euro surcharge for the installation
of enhanced 16kVA supply.


----------



## shortboy (16 Oct 2006)

Building in Laois at the moment. Cost me 1300 euro. ESB had to errect three poles. Dont think this is the real factor. What counts is the location of a transformer and does it have to be upgraded. The important factor is time. Give yourself at least five months to the time you need electricity as it can take this at least. !!!


----------



## Tones (17 Oct 2006)

We got connected in County Limerick with the enhanced supply and night rate for the heat pump for €1800. we were connected in less than 5 weeks as the engineer marked it urgent


----------



## jambo1979 (17 Oct 2006)

Folks any idea what the charge would be for a 3 phase supply ( or would it be the same as an enhanced supply), as a few heat pumps I have been looking at require 3 Phase , and are the standing charges higher for 3-phase supply ?


----------



## aislingkelly (17 Oct 2006)

Hi I actually received my quote last week in Co.Waterford its 1700 incl Vat. Its went up in the last 2 months or so I know that


----------



## Leo (17 Oct 2006)

I think 3 phase could be significantly more expensive if it's not already in use locally.


----------



## Swallows (17 Oct 2006)

What is an enhanced supply and why would you need it? Does the ESB bill then cost more on the standing charge. When our electric shower is on, the lights here are dimmed, does this mean we would benefit from the enhanced supply*.* We are in a three bedroom bungalow in rural area. Can we now request this "enhanced " although the house is occupied?


----------



## Leo (18 Oct 2006)

A standard supply is 12kVA with max continuous load of 3.5kW, an enhanced supply is16kVA with a max continuous load of 5kW. 

Upgrading would probably require the ESB to replace the cabling between your meter and the transformer.


----------



## jambo1979 (18 Oct 2006)

Folks , 
Just did a quick search on my earlier question about 3 phase supply over on boards.ie and found an answer here if anyone else is interested .


----------



## pooky (25 Jul 2007)

I've been quoted €1,700 for a reconnection that has not been energised for over two years. Is this correct?


----------



## whistler (25 Jul 2007)

There is an esb (+phone) line running across the entrance to the site of our future build. Would the best option be to put these underground? How much would that cost?

If they were (or allowed to be) left in place, would they pose a hazzard to site machinery?


----------

